
Show HN: Vue.js and GitHub and Tailwind CSS - daviducolo
https://github.com/davidesantangelo/github-vue-card
======
daviducolo
now there is possible to change username take a look at [https://github-vue-
card.netlify.app](https://github-vue-card.netlify.app)

